# Carmelo Fan Club!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

im not sure if there is already a carmelo fan club but i cant seem to find it, i can find jr smith one but not melo.
If there isnt then i will start one so if ya wanna join, or if there is someone that has started one, pm me


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

We've got JR's old fan club from the Hornets board, and I've got Club Nugget, but no Melo fan club. I'm in.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

c'mon people we need more carmelo fans, pm me or just leave a post here and ill add you, ask your friends aswell


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, I thought this was the Melo Fight Club. My mistake.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

shookem u want in????


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

melo4life said:


> shookem u want in????


Yeah man, I've been a big fan of Melo for a while.

It seems like as good as a time as any to support the man.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we need more fans!!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we need more fans only 5 atm


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I want in.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> we need more fans only 5 atm


Been a fan since his Cuse days, add me in


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

okay u 2 r in, we need more though get people to join, otherwise it looks like not many people like carmelo anthony???? i dont think thats the case


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we still need more 8 aint enough


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

we need more fans!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bump again,,,,,, we need more fans!!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

You know, we don't even have that many posters in this part of the forum despite the Iverson trade lol


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

how come so many posts?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol husstla yeah thats pretty gay,,, i posted a few to keep it up the top of the forum,, is that okay JMES HOME???


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

melo4life said:


> bump again,,,,,, we need more fans!!!


No, we don't need more fans.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yes we do we only have 8


----------

